# Cleaning the fuel tank



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Have a question for all the experienced B13 guys and gals out there.

How on earth am l supposed to clean my fuel tank ?

Or should l even have it replaced ?

My B13's got 230,000 km on it and l think l'm going to spend more money replacing the filter (and maybe fuel pressure regulator) becoz of a recurring hard start problem.

I had the chance to change my fuel filter the other day and l collected some petrol that leaked into a container. Boy was it black and sooty.

Changing the filter got rid of the hard start problem, only to have it re-surfaced again after 2 months.

Any way to do a quick fix and clean the filter ? ie by washing , dismantling, etc etc.

your comments would be appreciated.

thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Were you the one posting about a plugged filter a while back?


In any case, the metallic flakes, and dark and sooty material can be NORMAL! 

The fuel pump guts are immersed in gasoline -gas actually serves to cool the motor.

Ever see the inside of a DC brush motor? Imagine that completely open and full of fuel and getting all the grit from the worn brushes and commutator getting sent to your filter and injectors. This is how all (at least the ones I've worked on) auto mfgr's do this.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

ace said:


> *
> 
> .
> 
> ...


That's normal. When I change mine (every 30K miles) and drain the intake end of the filter just to see what comes out black colored gas comes out. So the filter is doing its job.

If you're convinced you tank has debris, just pull off the pump assy and and peer down the opening and see the condition of the tank's bottom.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Probedude,

yep, l posted awhile back on this topic.

Several months of post ago, l posted on a topic of hard starts and that led me to replace my fuel pressure regulator. That solved the problem and everything was fine for a few months and then this problem appeared again.

Replacing the fuel filter solved it again, only to have the problem creep up on me again.

I believe what I have is a fuel related problem, as all the other electronic stuff's either new or replaced frequently. Thing is, I'm not sure what else is contributing to the problem.

I can only figure that the filter is clogged or the pump needs a replacement, only after 30,000 km.

Any clues to what this problem might be ?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn, pretty soon you'll have a new car, you've replaced about everything on it!


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

yeah.. replaced just about everything, 

but the problem is still there.

what a bummer.


guess I'll replace the car next.  


will going for a honda civic be better ??


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Run the tank empty and drop the tank. See what's in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Check to see if you still have fuel pressures after sitting around for a while. Your injectors could be leaking causing your engine to be hard to start because the fuel rail is not initially pressurized, and your cylinders are full of fuel thereby causing the engine to be 'flooded' for a bit.


I doubt it is dirt in the fuel tank and a plugged filter. There is not a large volume of gas that is needed to start an engine and idle it. If it were truly plugged, you'd have problems during WOT freeway driving where the injector flow is the highest.

Lastly, I didn't read all that you replaced, but a weak ignition system will do this too. Perhaps moisture problems?


----------

